# 1970 Zeus Pista Racer



## Decobugma (Oct 3, 2012)

I know you guys are into the real craftsmanship on the pre-war bikes. But I think I should share on of my bikes in my collection that deserve some attention. 
It is my 1970s Zeus Pista Racer with all original with unique parts that was only available to an elite crowd at the time.

Here are the images from last week photo shoot.


----------



## Decobugma (Oct 3, 2012)

Here some more images


----------



## Decobugma (Oct 3, 2012)

And this one.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Oct 3, 2012)

*Decobugma*

That is one very nice Zeus. I passed one up last year, and I could now kick myself. 
   Although I have a nice collection of Ballooners, middleweights & English Racers, lately I have been collecting vintage 10 speeds.
 I am in the process of restoring my '77 Fuji Dynamic that I have owned for 35 years, and I just picked up a very desirable
1975 Raleigh Super Course Mk II. 
        Good luck with your beautiful bike............................Wayne


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Oct 3, 2012)

*Like New*

Yikes.....Has it ever been ridden?
Bob


----------



## Decobugma (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks. It is getting very hard to find the right parts now days. 
People are getting more aware of what they have now days. 

Bob, yes. I take her to the velodrome time to time and let her breed 
My idea of collection is if I can't ride it, I won't have it. One of my
rules is that it has to be my size.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 3, 2012)

Outstanding craftsmanship!!!!!!!!!  Love It!!!!!!


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 4, 2012)

Beautiful bike! I love old roadies.


----------



## jackomeano (Oct 4, 2012)

Sweet bicycle. It has been well kept. Bravo


----------



## jmagruder10 (Oct 10, 2012)

I just sold this Zeus on craigslist  last month. It was way too tall for me. Had  complete Zeus groupset . Sold to too get cash for another bike, but that did not pan out , wish I would have kept it.

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc185/jmagruder10/P8191491.jpg
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc185/jmagruder10/P8221505.jpg
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc185/jmagruder10/P8221503.jpg
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc185/jmagruder10/P8221507.jpg
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc185/jmagruder10/P8221506.jpg


----------

